# eheim filter purchase advice for 100L



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello experts, ;-)

I have a 100L tank with a rubbish filtration system that sucks the water over the top, sprinkles it over the filter media and kinda splashes back into the tank. It is noisy and costs me a lot in wasted CO2. I have been looking into getting an Eheim filter.

I would like inline heating, inline UV filter and inject my CO2 inline too!  Just want to get all the stuff out of my tank. I am looking at either :-

Eheim Pro Thermo Filter 2322 - for tanks up to 150L, circulation 350 l/h.
Eheim Pro Thermo Filter 2324 - for tanks up to 250L, circulation 500 l/h.

It would seem that the 2322 is the sensible choice, but I hear you need extra "ooomph" if you want to run UV and CO2 inline. Would the 2324 be a safer choice?

Do these filters allow you to adjust the flow rate? I am thinking of putting the filter on the floor, which is roughly 1 - 1.3 metres below the top of the aquarium.

Please help! 

P.S. Got filter specs from http://www.aquatics-warehouse.co.uk/extras/eheim/eheim_info.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very, very few people complain about too much flow from their Eheim. You can easily throttle it down on the outlet side or spread the flow out using a spray bar, but you can't make it to go any faster.

I hear that the Eheim filters with the built-in heaters are pretty reliable, but in my mind, if one part breaks the whole things becomes useless. I dunno - I'll probably try one someday. It's an easy way to get the heater out of the way.

Adding extra length in the water circuit reduces the flow rate quite dramatically sometimes. If you plan on putting all that equipment in-line, I'd definately go with the bigger filter.


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

Fisherelli, if you can afford it, the extra flow certainly won't hurt. You then also have the option to take your filter with you if/when  you upgrade. As far as the thermo models go, a friend of mine had a heater expire on him last year, the filter itself will still function perfectly (as it's basically just a stainless steel element on the bottom of the canister), and replacement parts can be ordered easily. For my money, the Eheim's always an easy choice.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As mentioned, if you're going to have things inline, go for the higher rated one.

As for the Eheims with the thermo element, I love it. I have this on a couple of tanks and not only does it avoid having a heating element in the tank, it keeps temps spot on.


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

OK, will go for bigger filter. I'll keep a spare heater on hand incase the eheim dies. Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I received the Eheim Pro Thermo Filter 2324 yesterday and installed it. 

Very impressed with the Eheim so far. I know next to nothing of aquaria equipment but it was very easy to install and getting the water running around by sucking on the tube was a lot easier than I expected. It's a quality piece of kit, nice to look at and I even like the green tubing. Not sure how well the heater works yet as I am slowly increasing temp untill I get to 25C. Will report back on that later.

Also installed a Vectron 15W UV steriliser at the same time (blackouts and willow did little for my persistant green water problem). It's a lot bigger than expected, build quality not up to Eheim standards, but I enjoy the glowing tube connecters and hopefully it'll clear up the green water.

seeya


----------

